# Greetings from west Tx



## TxCowboy53 (Jan 9, 2009)

Am new here and just syin hi to all


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome Brother! If there's anything we can do for ya please let us know.


----------



## RJS (Jan 9, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 9, 2009)

Well hello my frind, happy your on the forum!


----------



## eagle1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

greeting my brother


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 10, 2009)

Greetings Brother!  West Tx the area or West, TX the town?


----------



## TxCowboy53 (Jan 11, 2009)

Am in Odessa tx
member of 2 lodges here
Goldsmith1276
Andy G.Vaughn


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 11, 2009)

welcome brother


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Joey (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome.... If there's anything we can help you with.... Please, let us know.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother, glad you've joined us!


----------

